# Kaylee-GSD/English Mastiff



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

Here are some recent pics of my big goofball Kaylee. She is now 5 months old and 40 lbs. We have made it through her spay, potty training, and we are now in the teething process. It's always fun to find pointy little puppy teeth in my floor.  

My husband calls this her crazy German side. She loves to chew on her feet. Weirdo!










Crazy Ear! (I love this pic!)










Toy Hoarder...she has to have ALL of them at once. She tries to stuff them all in her mouth. 










With her brother Ziggy (6 year old Jack Russell/Chihuahua)










Cooling down in the 100* temps. Don't let the face fool you...she loved it!










EARS!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

OMG those ears!!! She is adorable!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

OMG I LOOOOOVE her EARS! holy moly I can't handle the cuteness!


----------



## robfromga (May 10, 2012)

She's a cutie!


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

HAHA! Thanks! Her ears seem to get bigger every day!  

Luckily she still went through all of the ear stages even though she is mixed. I laugh at her goofy ears all the time.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds like she has a funny personality.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

how cute is she! adorable


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG the EARS! LOL! Shes' a cool looking pup, I love her dark face and sable looking coat.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Those are some ears she's got!


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone, her ears are always the first thing that get noticed. I wonder why?  

All her traits seem to point toward the German Shepherd in her, including being a huge landshark! The only Mastiff traits are webbed toes and lots of slobber from her big mouth.

Her coat color keeps changing. She was pretty dark when I first got her. And the bottom part of her tail is black, like it was dipped in ink, while the top 6 inches or so is tan like the rest of her body. It's interesting to keep watching her change.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Very cute :wub:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

My guess would probably be GSD/Great Dane. In that third pic, her face looks a LOT like a Dane's, then she has some GSD traits as well. Or possibly Malinois? 

Either way, she's ADORABLE. LOVE those ears! LOL


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

Konotashi said:


> My guess would probably be GSD/Great Dane. In that third pic, her face looks a LOT like a Dane's, then she has some GSD traits as well. Or possibly Malinois?
> 
> Either way, she's ADORABLE. LOVE those ears! LOL


I'm not exactly sure of her mix. I got her off of Craigslist (free) because the people said their older dog wasn't getting along with her. So, everything I "know" about her is coming from taking their word, which doesn't seem too reliable. She was supposed to be 8 weeks old when I got her, but I think she was closer to 5-6. She was eating puppy food, but was tiny (4.6 lbs) and could barely walk. 

Whatever her mix is, we love the big brat to pieces. I can't wait to see her as an adult.


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mom that's just better to hear you with


----------



## DeucesMom (Apr 17, 2012)

Those ears are KILLING me!!  I love the crazy ear and that last picture - she looks like she could take flight with those ears. 

She looks like a very happy girl.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

My what big ears you have  Kaylee is beautiful!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Just love her! She is soo adorable.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

hahahahaha!!! Those ears are MASSIVE!!! I bet she has immaculate hearing with those radars on top of her head! Sooooo cute!!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG!!! I LOVE her soo much!! Lol. She is freakin adorable! So much personality coming through those pics. Congratulations on a great find!


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Hearing isn't an issue for Kaylee.  She was dead asleep and woke up to the sound of hummingbird wings outside my living room window.


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

sjones5254 said:


> Mom that's just better to hear you with


The better to selectively hear me with. I know she hears me because her big radar ears turn and point my direction, but she ignores me. Big brat!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, seriously.. that is the cutest dog ever! :wub:


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

She's beautiful! I hope she grows into those ears, they're bigger than her head! LOL


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

You have the two great breeds mixed into one. It will be interesting to see if she will be closer to a GSD size or Mastiff.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

The picture in the pool...SO cute! 
SO much GSD in her.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Oh my GAWD that puppy is cute! I second the Great Dane, rather than Mastiff. Something about her face looks like a Dane pup. I can't wait to see what she looks like when grown!


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

Going by what I was told.....the mom was a pure shepherd (the people I got her from saw her) and she "accidentally" got pregnant. They were told the dad was English Mastiff. But, the people I got Kaylee from got her from someone else. So I don't know what to believe. It will definitely be interesting to watch her change as she matures. I'll be sure to keep posting pictures. 

All I know is she is ADORABLE and she makes a great addition to our little fur family.  

Do Great Danes have webbed toes?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Mrs. Ashley said:


> Do Great Danes have webbed toes?


I don't know, but I think most dogs do.


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

Freestep said:


> I don't know, but I think most dogs do.


Oh. Well now I just feel silly.  I had family dogs growing up, but my Jack Russel/chihuahua mix was the first dog that was mine. He does not have webbed toes so I wasn't sure if it was breed specific.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Mrs. Ashley said:


> Oh. Well now I just feel silly.  I had family dogs growing up, but my Jack Russel/chihuahua mix was the first dog that was mine. He does not have webbed toes so I wasn't sure if it was breed specific.


Some have more webbing than others; Labs, Newfs, and other water retrievers have a lot more than terriers and toys. But I shave dog feet all day every day and there is always some webbing between the toes.


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

Here are some pics. Don't pay attention to the long nails...we just bought nail clippers today. Our other ones were too small for her. 




















And here is just a cute picture of my pups. Ziggy wanted Kaylee to play with him.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Those are some BIG feets!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

She is a super cute puppy, but it seems to me that at 5 months and 40 lbs she is rather small to be a dane or mastiff mix...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Kaylee is a beautiful girl, and Ziggy is a handsome boy. They look like they enjoy each other, thanks for sharing with us. She is mixed with cuteness, that is for sure. :wub:


----------



## jetbootz (Apr 7, 2012)

THAT IS THE CUTEST PUPPY EVER. Seriously though. Hahaha. More pics????


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

Rerun said:


> She is a super cute puppy, but it seems to me that at 5 months and 40 lbs she is rather small to be a dane or mastiff mix...


I weighed her today...she is at 42 lbs. I got her on March 24, so I've had her for 13 weeks. She was supposed to be 8 weeks old when I got her, but I don't think she was. So her age may be off by a few weeks. Maybe she's just growing slower than usual. Or maybe she isn't really a mastiff or dane mix. I guess I'll have to just keep posting lots of pictures to watch how she changes as she grows.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

no matter what kind she is..she is the cutest thing ever!! i even showed her picture to everyone at my work and we all agree that is one cute puppy!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> no matter what kind she is..she is the cutest thing ever!! i even showed her picture to everyone at my work and we all agree that is one cute puppy!!!!


HAHA! Thanks! I agree.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

just please dont let my puppy know i said that lol


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> just please dont let my puppy know i said that lol


Your secret is safe with me.


----------

